# Repair/Remove  one damaged Aluminum soffit panel 64' long eave.



## WallyPop (Nov 20, 2009)

64 ft long eave is aluminum soffitted with 12" wide by 2' long panels.  Naturally the one needing replacement is some where in the center of this long run.  Can it be successfully removed/replaced with a new panel without removing all the preceding panels back to either end?

It seems I can snip out the panel by cutting a 4" wide x 12" long strip, removing that strip and then slip the remaining soffit panel out of the F channel.  The portion of the panel that's nailed to the bottom of the fascia ledger board can? be un-nailed at its single corner support.  The Aluminum fascia trim will probably need to be loosened in order to gain access to the nail.

Question?  Will I be able to slightly bow the new replacement panel to slip into the F channel and also engage the panel to panel slip-ins and corner nail at fascia.?  Any encouragement would be appreciated.

Thank you.

WallyPop


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 23, 2009)

Wally, I am by no means a siding expert. Take this with the spirit its given. You can try taking out one piece and putting in a single replacement. You wont be able to nail the piece thats replaced by it would save a LOT of time and effort to take down all the soffit. You may have to take out several gutter spikes to get the fascia trim so you can have access to the damaged panel. Worse case is that you have to take the whole section down to fix that one piece. Good luck and let us know how it turns out. Get a little "cats paw" to pull the nails out or a very small wonder bar. It will make life a lot easier. And use finesse not force to remove and install the pieces. You don't want to damage more than you started with.


----------

